# Stuffed Cabbage Storage Time



## BeeGold422 (Dec 21, 2002)

For the holidays, I am making stuffed cabbage.  How far ahead of the date that I plan on serving it can I cook and store it?  I would appreciate any ideas and help.  Thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 21, 2002)

Well, I'm afraid I can only offer my "thoughts" on this.  Cooked cabbage can be kept in the refrigerator from 1-4 days is my guess.  If I were making it I would make it 2 days ahead of time.  The last time I cooked cabbage it got a little sour but I can't remember how long I had it.  It was so bad I threw away the plastic container and everything LOL

Thanks for stopping by DiscussCooking.  Please come back and see us again.


----------



## BeeGold422 (Dec 21, 2002)

Thank you for your reply.  That was my guess, too.  Sometimes we just need someone to ask advice from........thank you for doing so!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 21, 2002)

You are very welcome BeeGold.  Yes, sometimes we really know but then when it comes down to it we start that whole doubting thing!  LOL  If you have the time I would love to have your recipe.  It's been a long time since I made that - actually, probably high school with my mother - and we won't get into how long ago that was!


----------



## BeeGold422 (Dec 21, 2002)

You r exactly right....Why do we do that???   As far as the recipe, I would be glad to share it with you.  I am 100% Hungarian and cook and bake with my GGM's, Grandma's, and Mom's recipes.  I think you would enjoy this very much.  I will get this to you.  In the meantime, if there are any other recipes you can think of, just let me know.  Thanx again.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 21, 2002)

BeeGold,

I am 50% Hungarian!  My father was Hungarian.  My mother, for some reason, was kind of jealous of his background so we didn't get to learn a lot from him or his mother.  The Hungarian dishes my mother did make were from her - stuffed cabbage, porcupine meatballs (was that from grandma??), chicken paprikas, kolaches (sp?) but I really don't have any recipes.  I definately still make cucumbers and sour cream though!  There was also this bread - I remember it well, potica - oh, it was heaven.  It took me about 20 years to find a recipe because I had never seen the word in its written form so I was always pronouncing it potizza.  But after I got the recipe I had no idea it was so time consuming!! LOL  I have yet to attempt it the first time!  He spoke fluent Hungarian but he wasn't allowed to teach us kids any of it - yes, my mother definately had a problem but she was our Mom!!!!!  

Looking forward to that Stuffed Cabbage recipe!!!!!


----------

